# What did you do with your landscaping today?



## pennstater2005

Pulling from the popular mega threads of similar titles I thought this would be a good way to post any daily landscaping things folks have done without having to start a new thread.

I'll start.....

Yesterday I trimmed up the honeysuckle and a golden barberry. I just ordered 75 bare root pachysandra for a hillside I don't know what to do with. I'll also be considering some bare root hosta for around some larger trees in the backyard. Pics to come later.

If such a thread already exists @Ware feel free to merge (I couldn't find one).


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Glyphosate in a new flower bed I'm working on

Fertilized all flower beds and roses with Southern AG 20-20-20 using my backpack sprayer

Dead headed roses


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> Glyphosate in a new flower bed I'm working on
> 
> Fertilized all flower beds and roses with Southern AG 20-20-20 using my backpack sprayer
> 
> Dead headed roses


The one thing I always forget to do is fertilize plants. If do remember I usually use the miracle grow stuff that dissolves in a can of water.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glyphosate in a new flower bed I'm working on
> 
> Fertilized all flower beds and roses with Southern AG 20-20-20 using my backpack sprayer
> 
> Dead headed roses
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I always forget to do is fertilize plants. If do remember I usually use the miracle grow stuff that dissolves in a can of water.
Click to expand...

I'm going to be doing a post on my fert. program but the general concept is you need a granular slow release fert and then a water soluble fert.

Get this stuff - Southern AG 20-20-20. It's awesome. It's 25 lbs and the mix rate is something like 2 tsp. per gallon. I basically double that and still haven't even made a dent in the bag. I have smaller spray cans that I use for it, but last night I just mixed up 3 gallons in my Chapin 20v backpack sprayer and sprayed everything. You can apply it to dang near anything - I even spray some on bare patches in the lawn while I'm walking around just to give them an extra boost. I **try** to spray this stuff about every 10 days.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ecks from Tex Thanks! Expensive but would last forever.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> @Ecks from Tex Thanks! Expensive but would last forever.


Yep. Like most good lawn products we use, costly up front but cheaper in the long run. This stuff should last a normal person like 5 years, while something you get at a big box might be $10-15 bucks and last a few applications.


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex Thanks! Expensive but would last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Like most good lawn products we use, costly up front but cheaper in the long run. This stuff should last a normal person like 5 years, while something you get at a big box might be $10-15 bucks and last a few applications.
Click to expand...

@pennstater2005 the unit cost is higher, but if you didn't want to buy into a 25lb bag of that, you could pick up something like this 4lb pail of 20-20-20. It would store really well.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex Thanks! Expensive but would last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Like most good lawn products we use, costly up front but cheaper in the long run. This stuff should last a normal person like 5 years, while something you get at a big box might be $10-15 bucks and last a few applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pennstater2005 the unit cost is higher, but if you didn't want to buy into a 25lb bag of that, you could pick up something like this 4lb pail of 20-20-20. It would store really well.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link! That size would probably make more sense. Especially considering how long it lasts.


----------



## pennstater2005

Pachysandra came early hoping to get them in today before it rains.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Like most good lawn products we use, costly up front but cheaper in the long run. This stuff should last a normal person like 5 years, while something you get at a big box might be $10-15 bucks and last a few applications.
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 the unit cost is higher, but if you didn't want to buy into a 25lb bag of that, you could pick up something like this 4lb pail of 20-20-20. It would store really well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link! That size would probably make more sense. Especially considering how long it lasts.
Click to expand...

Yes that's close to the same thing. The key is that it has several beneficial micronutrients which is one of the most helpful features of the Southern AG


----------



## pennstater2005

75 bare root pachysandra. Shipped very well with wet newspaper covering the roots. Will try to get them in today.

I'm not exactly sure how to plant them. Do I cover the whole thing with dirt? I guess I'll have to look at them more closely.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> 75 bare root pachysandra. Shipped very well with wet newspaper covering the roots. Will try to get them in today.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how to plant them. Do I cover the whole thing with dirt? I guess I'll have to look at them more closely.


Dig a hole bigger than the root and backfill with compost. I think you need to plant so the root system is subsurface. Then I'm pretty sure you cover the roots with a thin layer of dirt and lay a thin layer of mulch over the top to prevent weeds while the plant gets established.


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks @Ecks from Tex Didn't get them in today cause it never stopped raining! I'll take a picture before I put them in. They look just like a small root portion with a piece of the stem attached.


----------



## pennstater2005

Put forty pachysandra in tonight. Put down 9 bags of top soil first to be able to mix in. I severely underestimated how many I need. I only have 35 more.

My wife's father has a bunch so I guess I'll have to cut out 75 more. I was seriously hoping to avoid that :evil:


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Nice dude. Now go get some more and keep those in-laws happy :lol:

I've been trimming trees and large shrubs for the last 4 days. I managed to piss my wife off because I opted to cut a large shrub down completely because half of it had died due to lack of sunlight and the larger pine tree above (which I am going to have to hire someone to take out) was drowning it out. I've got about 35-40 trees on my property and have trimmed around 7 so far :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> Nice dude. Now go get some more and keep those in-laws happy :lol:
> 
> I've been trimming trees and large shrubs for the last 4 days. I managed to piss my wife off because I opted to cut a large shrub down completely because half of it had died due to lack of sunlight and the larger pine tree above (which I am going to have to hire someone to take out) was drowning it out. I've got about 35-40 trees on my property and have trimmed around 7 so far :lol:


That's a lot of trees! What types are they? How are you trimming them?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dude. Now go get some more and keep those in-laws happy :lol:
> 
> I've been trimming trees and large shrubs for the last 4 days. I managed to piss my wife off because I opted to cut a large shrub down completely because half of it had died due to lack of sunlight and the larger pine tree above (which I am going to have to hire someone to take out) was drowning it out. I've got about 35-40 trees on my property and have trimmed around 7 so far :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of trees! What types are they? How are you trimming them?
Click to expand...

All kinds. Several live oaks, crepe myrtles, white oak, redbud trees, cottonwood trees, one pine tree that I hate, and a bunch of others. I've got a saw but I also have a Kobalt 40V Power Pole Pruner that works awesome for getting up there. We luckily get curbside pickup of all trees and rubbish in our city, so all I have to do is drag them to the trash pickup spot and they'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dude. Now go get some more and keep those in-laws happy :lol:
> 
> I've been trimming trees and large shrubs for the last 4 days. I managed to piss my wife off because I opted to cut a large shrub down completely because half of it had died due to lack of sunlight and the larger pine tree above (which I am going to have to hire someone to take out) was drowning it out. I've got about 35-40 trees on my property and have trimmed around 7 so far :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of trees! What types are they? How are you trimming them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All kinds. Several live oaks, crepe myrtles, white oak, redbud trees, cottonwood trees, one pine tree that I hate, and a bunch of others. I've got a saw but I also have a Kobalt 40V Power Pole Pruner that works awesome for getting up there. We luckily get curbside pickup of all trees and rubbish in our city, so all I have to do is drag them to the trash pickup spot and they'll get it tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I hear ya on the pine tree. We had two ~70ft Norway spruces that we had taken down. Roots 30ft in every direction which meant no backyard at all. How long is the Kobalt pruner?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of trees! What types are they? How are you trimming them?
> 
> 
> 
> All kinds. Several live oaks, crepe myrtles, white oak, redbud trees, cottonwood trees, one pine tree that I hate, and a bunch of others. I've got a saw but I also have a Kobalt 40V Power Pole Pruner that works awesome for getting up there. We luckily get curbside pickup of all trees and rubbish in our city, so all I have to do is drag them to the trash pickup spot and they'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya on the pine tree. We had two ~70ft Norway spruces that we had taken down. Roots 30ft in every direction which meant no backyard at all. How long is the Kobalt pruner?
Click to expand...

I just hate the damn pine needles. They killed the shrubs underneath and are impossible to clean up. And then of course the roots for several trees that need to go have totally screwed up my garden paths.

This is my second year with the Kobalt Pole Pruner and I really like it. It will reach out 10.75 feet and will cut a 6-inch diameter limb. It's so lightweight that I am very comfortable climbing an 8 ft. ladder, so I can realistically get cuts between 15-18 feet without having to lean an unsafe ladder or climb anything. I've only lived at this house for 2 years, I'm just trying to get some of this crap under control, I'll worry about canopy trimming in a few years.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of trees! What types are they? How are you trimming them?
> 
> 
> 
> All kinds. Several live oaks, crepe myrtles, white oak, redbud trees, cottonwood trees, one pine tree that I hate, and a bunch of others. I've got a saw but I also have a Kobalt 40V Power Pole Pruner that works awesome for getting up there. We luckily get curbside pickup of all trees and rubbish in our city, so all I have to do is drag them to the trash pickup spot and they'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya on the pine tree. We had two ~70ft Norway spruces that we had taken down. Roots 30ft in every direction which meant no backyard at all. How long is the Kobalt pruner?
Click to expand...

My pine is about 50 feet. How much do you think would be reasonable to have it cut down, assuming crews can get a truck in to do it? I have another one that is inaccessible with a bucket truck, so i am dreading getting a quote to cut that sucker down.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ecks from Tex

In 2012 I paid $1700 for two 70ft spruces. That included stump grinding and he also ground down all the roots far out from each tree.

So, $800 might be reasonable. This guy was more expensive than others but was worth it.


----------



## pennstater2005

This is the machine the guy used on my neighbors tree. It was remote controlled. He had it parked and then brought the arm all the way to the back of the property.

Then a he grabbed a giant branch with the thumb and a saw came out of the box. He cut the limb then brought it back toward himself and lowered it to the ground.

It was crazy! Took the tree apart like that.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Man that truck is crazy. Yeah that's what I was sort of expecting as far as costs. It's a lot but it is a job I know I need to farm out.


----------



## pennstater2005

Remote controlled stump grinder as well....


----------



## pennstater2005

Wife finished planting the pachysandra. Need more.



Will be moving the Hostas up around the arborvitae in the picture down to the driveway. They're not actually planted.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

I cut enough trees to stack a pile 5 ft tall and 30 ft long. Flat *** tired, so it seems like a perfect time to go get some cardio exercise in :lol:


----------



## kds

Finally finished rock removal and mulching, etc of the terrace in my backyard, plus power washing: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=226&p=68490#p68490


----------



## pennstater2005

kds said:


> Finally finished rock removal and mulching, etc of the terrace in my backyard, plus power washing: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=226&p=68490#p68490


That looks great!


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> I cut enough trees to stack a pile 5 ft tall and 30 ft long. Flat @ss tired, so it seems like a perfect time to go get some cardio exercise in :lol:


What will you do with the wood?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut enough trees to stack a pile 5 ft tall and 30 ft long. Flat @ss tired, so it seems like a perfect time to go get some cardio exercise in :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What will you do with the wood?
Click to expand...

My city picks it up for free with garbage collection and they compost it. I bet the garbage man was pissed when he turned the corner and saw my tree pile


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut enough trees to stack a pile 5 ft tall and 30 ft long. Flat @ss tired, so it seems like a perfect time to go get some cardio exercise in :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What will you do with the wood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My city picks it up for free with garbage collection and they compost it. I bet the garbage man was pissed when he turned the corner and saw my tree pile
Click to expand...

So you put the actual trees out there all cut up? He was definitely pissed :lol:


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will you do with the wood?
> 
> 
> 
> My city picks it up for free with garbage collection and they compost it. I bet the garbage man was pissed when he turned the corner and saw my tree pile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you put the actual trees out there all cut up? He was definitely pissed :lol:
Click to expand...

Yep. And he got em. The city rule is they cant be longer than 8ft (cut to size) and if thicker than 6 inches must be cut up into smaller pieces.

There's a separate truck that comes around and picks up large items and trees, leaves, yard trash for compost. It's got a boom on it, but when the pile is big those guys always have to get out and do some work. I'm sure they hate me because I'm always leaving little nuggets for them :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Trimmed up a small tree type looking bush. Watered the newly planted pachysandra. Hope they make it.


----------



## pennstater2005

A few pics.......


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> A few pics.......


 Nice!

Today I installed a temporary drip system for my roses and potted plants because I cut into my underground irrigation as part of a much larger irrigation project.

Yesterday I spent most of the morning pruning the roses and cutting back some of the annuals so they will have a second major bloom later this summer.

It has been raining a lot with the tropical storm rolling in, so I spent some time this weekend researching shrub growth regulators. I've been using one that I like a lot, but I need something with a different mode of action for some specific things I want to try.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> Today I installed a temporary drip system for my roses and potted plants because I cut into my underground irrigation as part of a much larger irrigation project.


I would love to have something like this for all the flower pots.....but they sit on the deck and deck steps. Not sure how to do it without visible irrigation line.



Ecks from Tex said:


> Yesterday I spent most of the morning pruning the roses and cutting back some of the annuals so they will have a second major bloom later this summer.


Roses are something I have not delved into but would really like to someday. I don't know much about pruning them or really any of my perennials. I bought most to keep pruning to a minimum. Low maintenance landscaping is my goal.

I need some pics!


----------



## Dico112lr4

pennstater2005 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I installed a temporary drip system for my roses and potted plants because I cut into my underground irrigation as part of a much larger irrigation project.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have something like this for all the flower pots.....but they sit on the deck and deck steps. Not sure how to do it without visible irrigation line.
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the morning pruning the roses and cutting back some of the annuals so they will have a second major bloom later this summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roses are something I have not delved into but would really like to someday. I don't know much about pruning them or really any of my perennials. I bought most to keep pruning to a minimum. Low maintenance landscaping is my goal.
> 
> I need some pics!
> --------------
> 
> I recently planted quite a few. Knockout roses are extremely low maintenance. I've had no mold or bug problems with them.
> 
> My more traditional lines have been a trip. Constant battle with black spot (since torrential downpours two weeks ago) and most recently hordes of Japanese Beetles. Overall, very rewarding though. I like the look better than the Knockouts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Dico112lr4 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I installed a temporary drip system for my roses and potted plants because I cut into my underground irrigation as part of a much larger irrigation project.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have something like this for all the flower pots.....but they sit on the deck and deck steps. Not sure how to do it without visible irrigation line.
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I spent most of the morning pruning the roses and cutting back some of the annuals so they will have a second major bloom later this summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roses are something I have not delved into but would really like to someday. I don't know much about pruning them or really any of my perennials. I bought most to keep pruning to a minimum. Low maintenance landscaping is my goal.
> 
> I need some pics!
> --------------
> 
> I recently planted quite a few. Knockout roses are extremely low maintenance. I've had no mold or bug problems with them.
> 
> My more traditional lines have been a trip. Constant battle with black spot (since torrential downpours two weeks ago) and most recently hordes of Japanese Beetles. Overall, very rewarding though. I like the look better than the Knockouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @pennstater2005 this is 100% accurate. Get yourself a disease resistant knockout rose, plant it, and then "learn" how to maintain using that one as a test. I'd be happy to post a rose maintenance guide.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I installed a temporary drip system for my roses and potted plants because I cut into my underground irrigation as part of a much larger irrigation project.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have something like this for all the flower pots.....but they sit on the deck and deck steps. Not sure how to do it without visible irrigation line.
Click to expand...

It's actually an easy task once you know the tricks and methods. One lady who is really good at it is Laura at Garden Answer. This video she did of a drip system on her mother's balcony (and other places) was awesome, gave me inspiration to run a drip to the middle of my tile patio.






I am doing a massive irrigation project and hoping to post some pictures/summaries of that soon. That will give some insight into my drip systems that I've got planned.

I'll post pics when I get a chance! Too much going on and i need to mow!


----------



## pennstater2005

@Dico112lr4 @Ecks from Tex

I like the idea of the Knockout roses. I just have to find a place to put them! Drip irrigation I think is for another year although the video does make it look doable!


----------



## Dico112lr4

Brought a little landscaping inside. Annabelle Hydrangeas. Blanking on the rose name. An offering to the significant other to rationalize the time spent in the yard. Helps me make the case for buying more stuff for the yard haha. Think it may be working.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Dico112lr4 said:


> Helps me make the case for buying more stuff for the yard haha. Think it may be working.


Helps you make the case for a lot more than that :lol:

Nice work with the hydrangea cuts!


----------



## pennstater2005

Dico112lr4 said:


> Brought a little landscaping inside. Annabelle Hydrangeas. An offering to the significant other to rationalize the time spent in the yard. Helps me make the case for buying more stuff for the yard haha. Think it may be working.


Man you're good! I'm gonna steal that one!


----------



## Mr McTurf

Planted a Little Quickfire Hydrangea to replace a rose bush that wasn't doing so well.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mr McTurf said:


> Planted a Little Quickfire Hydrangea to replace a rose bush that wasn't doing so well.


I had to Google an image of that. I love it! I'm getting ideas :twisted:


----------



## pennstater2005

A view during some light rain fall up toward the back deck. I've got a lot more I want to do. The evergreen needs trimmer badly!


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Stacked another 30 ft long pile of tree limbs before trash pickup. This time I had 15 bags of leaves too

Over under on how long before my trash guys to murder me :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> Stacked another 30 ft long pile of tree limbs before trash pickup. This time I had 15 bags of leaves too
> 
> Over under on how long before my trash guys to murder me :lol:


You posted it here so I guess I'll have to testify :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Trimmed the evergreens and honeysuckle that are right by the deck. The evergreens are so tall and wide now I can't get the middle even with a nine foot stepladder. Need a longer handheld pruner.


----------



## pennstater2005

The pine bark nuggets need refreshed just about everywhere.....and the sidewalk needs work in the front badly!



And a hosta bed in front of the house. No edge to it but I might someday. I'll add more hostas in the fall when they go on sale.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Fixed my 16 ft flatbed trailer. Landscape related because I fixed it so I could go buy 4 yards of bulk mulch/compost mix for my beds and a new hybrid tea rose to plant tomorrow. I had to build some side panels for my trailer in a hurry so the mulch would stay put on the drive. Then I came home and worked the rest of the day pressure washing all of my driveways and sidewalks. I barely got 10% through unfortunately, so that's what I'll be doing tomorrow.

While pressure washing, I got pissed off because I have such poor drainage that I could not move water off the area I was washing. So I decided my next project is to go ahead and start digging for some drains. That's basically how I decide my next landscaping project. Whatever pisses me off the most, that's the winner :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> Whatever pisses me off the most, that's the winner :lol:


Love it! And so true :nod:


----------



## Ecks from Tex

@pennstater2005 your beds would be awesome if you got a bed redefiner. Check out Stihl Kombisystem or Echo redefiner.

Heck you could rent a walk behind for under 100 bucks and do all your beds in a day. I would do that and then lay mulch on everything to help kill out the weeds. I bet you would see a huge improvement because your plants are looking great.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> @pennstater2005 your beds would be awesome if you got a bed redefiner. Check out Stihl Kombisystem or Echo redefiner.
> 
> Heck you could rent a walk behind for under 100 bucks and do all your beds in a day. I would do that and then lay mulch on everything to help kill out the weeds. I bet you would see a huge improvement because your plants are looking great.


Thanks! A bed redefiner is on my list. It would definitely help.


----------



## Dico112lr4

Ecks from Tex said:


> @pennstater2005 your beds would be awesome if you got a bed redefiner. Check out Stihl Kombisystem or Echo redefiner.
> 
> Heck you could rent a walk behind for under 100 bucks and do all your beds in a day. I would do that and then lay mulch on everything to help kill out the weeds. I bet you would see a huge improvement because your plants are looking great.


Never new a bed redefiner was a thing. How is the final appearance versus a half moon edger (what I'm using now)?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Dico112lr4 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> @pennstater2005 your beds would be awesome if you got a bed redefiner. Check out Stihl Kombisystem or Echo redefiner.
> 
> Heck you could rent a walk behind for under 100 bucks and do all your beds in a day. I would do that and then lay mulch on everything to help kill out the weeds. I bet you would see a huge improvement because your plants are looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> Never new a bed redefiner was a thing. How is the final appearance versus a half moon edger (what I'm using now)?
Click to expand...

Night and day. A bed redefiner will kick the dirt back up into the bed and maintain a very clean natural edge separation between the bed and the turf.

Seen in these videos/reviews


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ecks from Tex Those are all sweet to clean up the bed edges!


----------



## Darrell

Took some pics.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Darrell You're killing me with the landscaping! I gotta up my game! It looks amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## rob13psu

I just dug up about 200 sq. ft worth of pachysandra because it was popping up everywhere. It's been a battle this year with the heat beating up the plants in the front bed, and squirrels getting to everything in the back. Just had my one large Ash tree injected and trimmed my crab apple tree. Next up is to remove the brick border from the beds and cut in a nice clean edge all around the house.


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> I just dug up about 200 sq. ft worth of pachysandra because it was popping up everywhere. It's been a battle this year with the heat beating up the plants in the front bed, and squirrels getting to everything in the back. Just had my one large Ash tree injected and trimmed my crab apple tree. Next up is to remove the brick border from the beds and cut in a nice clean edge all around the house.


I just planted a bunch of pachysandra and now I'm scared! Do you mean it was taking over areas you didn't want it in?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

I've been working on a to-scale 3D model of my property and landscaping using the program SketchUp. I've done this at every house I have lived for more than a year or two - along with 2D models for plumbing (irrigation) and electrical.

These are still a big work-in-progress. So far I only have the trees in place and to scale (also matching the species, i.e., redbud trees, crepe myrtle, oak, pine, boxwood, etc.) and the house frame built to scale. The finished product will be detailed down to the gutters, doors, and windows on the house. I will even have a water-drainage diagram/layer.







It makes it so much easier to map out large-scale landscaping projects and give my wife a chance for input. It is really helpful for her to visualize the ultimate goal with a particular project. I find having detailed, to-scale maps and models of your property and landscaping is invaluable when trying to estimate materials and plan ahead.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ecks from Tex Okay.....that is pretty cool. Really helpful in being able to visualize things ahead of actual implementation. Is that free software?


----------



## rob13psu

pennstater2005 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just dug up about 200 sq. ft worth of pachysandra because it was popping up everywhere. It's been a battle this year with the heat beating up the plants in the front bed, and squirrels getting to everything in the back. Just had my one large Ash tree injected and trimmed my crab apple tree. Next up is to remove the brick border from the beds and cut in a nice clean edge all around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> I just planted a bunch of pachysandra and now I'm scared! Do you mean it was taking over areas you didn't want it in?
Click to expand...

It was starting to pop up in the lawn right in front of the bed. The previous homeowner didn't maintain the edging beteeen the bed and the lawn. You should have no issues with it since you beds are well maintained.


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just dug up about 200 sq. ft worth of pachysandra because it was popping up everywhere. It's been a battle this year with the heat beating up the plants in the front bed, and squirrels getting to everything in the back. Just had my one large Ash tree injected and trimmed my crab apple tree. Next up is to remove the brick border from the beds and cut in a nice clean edge all around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> I just planted a bunch of pachysandra and now I'm scared! Do you mean it was taking over areas you didn't want it in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was starting to pop up in the lawn right in front of the bed. The previous homeowner didn't maintain the edging beteeen the bed and the lawn. You should have no issues with it since you beds are well maintained.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Makes sense. The area is a hillside with sidewalk, driveway, or house on various sides. I planted individual bare root plants. Any idea how long before they thicken up and start spreading. I'm guessing next year before I'll see much.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> @Ecks from Tex Okay.....that is pretty cool. Really helpful in being able to visualize things ahead of actual implementation. Is that free software?


I am using the "pro" version right now on a trial, but everything in my model can be done with the free version. I have used the free version for years. The newest version is a web-based application. There are YouTube videos on how to use it, and once you get the hang of it, it's extremely user friendly.


----------



## rob13psu

pennstater2005 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just planted a bunch of pachysandra and now I'm scared! Do you mean it was taking over areas you didn't want it in?
> 
> 
> 
> It was starting to pop up in the lawn right in front of the bed. The previous homeowner didn't maintain the edging beteeen the bed and the lawn. You should have no issues with it since you beds are well maintained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Makes sense. The area is a hillside with sidewalk, driveway, or house on various sides. I planted individual bare root plants. Any idea how long before they thicken up and start spreading. I'm guessing next year before I'll see much.
Click to expand...

About a season's worth of growing and it will start to fill in nicely.


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was starting to pop up in the lawn right in front of the bed. The previous homeowner didn't maintain the edging beteeen the bed and the lawn. You should have no issues with it since you beds are well maintained.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Makes sense. The area is a hillside with sidewalk, driveway, or house on various sides. I planted individual bare root plants. Any idea how long before they thicken up and start spreading. I'm guessing next year before I'll see much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About a season's worth of growing and it will start to fill in nicely.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Dico112lr4

Went out to water my plants and noticed probably close to 100 japanese beetles on one knockout rose bush. I was pretty angry. They hadn't bothered my knockouts at all up until this point. I was furious. Covered all of my knockouts in ample Sevin dust.

Excited to go home and see the killing fields.


----------



## pennstater2005

Dico112lr4 said:


> Went out to water my plants and noticed probably close to 100 japanese beetles on one knockout rose bush. I was pretty angry. They hadn't bothered my knockouts at all up until this point. I was furious. Covered all of my knockouts in ample Sevin dust.
> 
> Excited to go home and see the killing fields.


I got some on my burning bushes recently. Do you wet the plants first then sprinkle the dust on?


----------



## Dico112lr4

pennstater2005 said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out to water my plants and noticed probably close to 100 japanese beetles on one knockout rose bush. I was pretty angry. They hadn't bothered my knockouts at all up until this point. I was furious. Covered all of my knockouts in ample Sevin dust.
> 
> Excited to go home and see the killing fields.
> 
> 
> 
> I got some on my burning bushes recently. Do you wet the plants first then sprinkle the dust on?
Click to expand...

I don't. It supposedly increases risk of plant leaf damage. That being said I was halfway through watering it when I applied. They had to die... Roses still look fine.


----------



## pennstater2005

Dico112lr4 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out to water my plants and noticed probably close to 100 japanese beetles on one knockout rose bush. I was pretty angry. They hadn't bothered my knockouts at all up until this point. I was furious. Covered all of my knockouts in ample Sevin dust.
> 
> Excited to go home and see the killing fields.
> 
> 
> 
> I got some on my burning bushes recently. Do you wet the plants first then sprinkle the dust on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. It supposedly increases risk of plant leaf damage. That being said I was halfway through watering it when I applied. They had to die... Roses still look fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm gonna give it a try on some of my perennials this year. They're eating stuff up especially my purple sand cherries.


----------



## Darrell

pennstater2005 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just dug up about 200 sq. ft worth of pachysandra because it was popping up everywhere. It's been a battle this year with the heat beating up the plants in the front bed, and squirrels getting to everything in the back. Just had my one large Ash tree injected and trimmed my crab apple tree. Next up is to remove the brick border from the beds and cut in a nice clean edge all around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> I just planted a bunch of pachysandra and now I'm scared! Do you mean it was taking over areas you didn't want it in?
Click to expand...

I consider pachysandra fairly slow growing. Not invasive.


----------



## pennstater2005

Question....can you cover tree roots with topsoil without killing the tree? I've got a few large cherry trees I want to put Hosatas around the base but would need to have additional topsoil in some areas.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Question....can you cover tree roots with topsoil without killing the tree? I've got a few large cherry trees I want to put Hosatas around the base but would need to have additional topsoil in some areas.


You aren't supposed to because it will eventually lead to more shallow growth and then disease.

But I don't see why you couldn't add some soil in select areas and then mulch the entire thing.


----------



## Mr McTurf

pennstater2005 said:


> Question....can you cover tree roots with topsoil without killing the tree? I've got a few large cherry trees I want to put Hosatas around the base but would need to have additional topsoil in some areas.


Tree roots need oxygen and should be as close to the surface as possible. If you choose to add soil, keep it as minimal as possible. Maybe search for the main roots, and avoid soil there, and just add soil in the immediate area of where you will place each hosts.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ecks from Tex @Mr McTurf Thanks guys. I should be able to work some soil away from the main roots I suppose to get some hostas in. Right now it's just overgrown grass.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> @Ecks from Tex @Mr McTurf Thanks guys. I should be able to work some soil away from the main roots I suppose to get some hostas in. Right now it's just overgrown grass.


That's exactly what I would do. You can add a thin layer of mulch on the roots and to cover your new plants because it is "breatheable" compared to soil and will actually protect the roots if applied in moderation.


----------



## Darrell




----------



## pennstater2005

Looks amazing @Darrell!! Lots of beautiful colors!


----------



## Mr McTurf

Had two big old and ugly Spruce trees removed. They were about 60' tall. It will make more room for me to park my camper along the back alley without the needles dropping all over it and will make room for a new landscape bed and allow some more light to parts of the lawn that weren't doing to well.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Mr McTurf I had two massive Norway spruces removed a few years back. The lawn loved it. Did you have lots of surface roots that needed ground out?


----------



## Mr McTurf

pennstater2005 said:


> @Mr McTurf I had two massive Norway spruces removed a few years back. The lawn loved it. Did you have lots of surface roots that needed ground out?


One of them I will have to grind down, because I am going to put a gravel parking pad for the camper there. The other one is going to be a landscape bed, but I am going to make a 24" high berm, so the roots wont be an issue.


----------



## pennstater2005

I've lost a few of the pachysandra I planted awhile back. I'm going to plant more but not until temps cool a bit.


----------



## pennstater2005

Anyone know what kind of tree this is? I thought it might be a cherry or some type of crabapple. It gets white flower blooms in the spring.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> I've lost a few of the pachysandra I planted awhile back. I'm going to plant more but not until temps cool a bit.


It's tough in that heat!

Get yoself a Stihl Kombi with bed redefiner and start mulching those beds bruh


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost a few of the pachysandra I planted awhile back. I'm going to plant more but not until temps cool a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough in that heat!
> 
> Get yoself a Stihl Kombi with bed redefiner and start mulching those beds bruh
Click to expand...

Someday!


----------



## Mr McTurf

pennstater2005 said:


> Anyone know what kind of tree this is? I thought it might be a cherry or some type of crabapple. It gets white flower blooms in the spring.


Can't tell for sure, but my guess is something from the Prunus genus which includes cherries, plums, apricots, flowering almonds and more.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mr McTurf said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what kind of tree this is? I thought it might be a cherry or some type of crabapple. It gets white flower blooms in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure, but my guess is something from the Prunus genus which includes cherries, plums, apricots, flowering almonds and more.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I need to do some comparison online to figure it out.


----------



## Mr McTurf

Planted a Zinfin Doll Hydrangea. I'm a big fan of hydrangeas lately. Big showy blooms that last a long time, tough to get a better bang for your buck in Northern climates.


----------



## merdody

We cleaned up some nastiness and planted 3 Chicago Lustre Viburnam and seeded the area.


----------



## pennstater2005

merdody said:


> We cleaned up some nastiness and planted 3 Chicago Lustre Viburnam and seeded the area.


Looks nice!


----------



## pennstater2005

Mr McTurf said:


> Planted a Zinfin Doll Hydrangea. I'm a big fan of hydrangeas lately. Big showy blooms that last a long time, tough to get a better bang for your buck in Northern climates.


How long do the blooms last? I've always considered Hydrangeas. Not sure why I've never planted any.


----------



## merdody

Update:

*Before*





*One week later*


----------



## Darrell

Played around in the yard and flower beds.


----------



## gravylookout

I planted some iris rhizomes and hardy mums next to my garage this morning. I made a little video for the TLF discord guys and thought I'd share it here as well.

[media]https://youtu.be/SAmbmpK_eC4[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005

@gravylookout Nice work! Looks good as does the lawn.


----------



## JDgreen18

I built a raised flower bed to seperate my grass from driveway.


----------



## pennstater2005

JDgreen18 said:


> I built a raised flower bed to seperate my grass from driveway.


Wow that looks great! What all is in it?


----------



## JDgreen18

pennstater2005 said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I built a raised flower bed to seperate my grass from driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks great! What all is in it?
Click to expand...

I put some annuals in it. I also put 50 tulip bulbs to come up in the spring. My plan is to keep something flowering In it all year...well besides winter lol


----------



## iowa jim

Is that made out of cedar and if it is did you have to put a stain on it? nice


----------



## JDgreen18

iowa jim said:


> Is that made out of cedar and if it is did you have to put a stain on it? nice


I used pt 2x12 for the sides and 2x6 for the top rails. I stained it with the same stain I used the fence. It's Sherman Willams super deck in natural


----------



## Ecks from Tex

merdody said:


> Update:
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One week later*


Get yourself some "sucker punch" (growth regulator) and paint over that sucker growth; it's a big help and keeps you from having to constantly prune all that crap.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Planning on making bigger landscape beds so I don't have to go in circles any more with the mower. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## mmacejko

Watched snow fall on it


----------



## kds

Darrell said:


> Played around in the yard and flower beds.


Are most of those around the porch annuals or perennials?


----------



## kds

Ecks from Tex said:


> @pennstater2005 your beds would be awesome if you got a bed redefiner. Check out Stihl Kombisystem or Echo redefiner.
> 
> Heck you could rent a walk behind for under 100 bucks and do all your beds in a day. I would do that and then lay mulch on everything to help kill out the weeds. I bet you would see a huge improvement because your plants are looking great.


Is this how you maintain your beds? If so, have you had any issues with grass creeping into the bed or mulch getting everywhere? What's the depth of the mulch that you put down in the bed?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

kds said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> your beds would be awesome if you got a bed redefiner. Check out Stihl Kombisystem or Echo redefiner.
> 
> Heck you could rent a walk behind for under 100 bucks and do all your beds in a day. I would do that and then lay mulch on everything to help kill out the weeds. I bet you would see a huge improvement because your plants are looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how you maintain your beds? If so, have you had any issues with grass creeping into the bed or mulch getting everywhere? What's the depth of the mulch that you put down in the bed?
Click to expand...

I maintain my beds with the stihl kombi bed redefiner and the stihl mini-tiller (but this could be done with a simple rake too).

I redefine my beds as needed (when mulch or dirt or anything else falls into the trench). Usually once or twice a year, which is easy when you have a power head.

Then I just run along the edge with my string trimmer each mow, cutting any grass growing over into the trench. I do not have an issue. My line is not perfect, because I do not hand cut it, but with a well-tuned and high powered string trimmer you can get pretty accurate with it.

The purpose of the bed redefiner is to dig out the trench between the lawn and the bed, and to kick up any dirt and mulch that has fallen back into the bed. It works very well.

I do not have overly thick mulch in my beds. An inch will do. Just enough to retain moisture is my goal. I do not use mulch to kill out weeds, I have a pre-emergent for that. I use it to protect the plant health in our brutal Texas summers.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man I've been making beds bigger all winter. When Lowe's put the mulch on sale in the spring I will buy a pallet for my yard.


To



This is still a work in progress. Hopefully I will finish in the next few days


----------



## 440mag

^^^Looks great!^^^

Now that the National Felon League is no longer welcome in our home, I handraked THICK pine needles off more than 15,000 sf. To say my arms and neck are sore is an understement.

THEN, I sprayed eight (8) four-(4) gallon tankfuls of Prodiamine pre-emergent in the first of what will be a split app. To say my legs and back are sore is an understatement.

Geez, I am sorer than a cheap wh()re after Mardi Gras week!!!


----------



## jimbeckel

I trenched in more wire for well lights under the trees in the front yard.


----------



## chrismar

Pruned all the trees on the property and pruned most of the roses and hydrangeas. Still have a few more to go.


----------



## stepper

Replaced this giant pain in the neck grass shrub with an abelia kaleidoscope.


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Hauled in 2 yards of decomposed granite to my garden area. Need to rent a plate compactor tomorrow, pack it down and put down the remaining 2 yards.


----------



## kds

@Chrisholmes02 What are you growing in your garden? When do you cover it?


----------



## SantiCazorla

Started building my raised vegetable garden. 1,550sqft.


----------



## Chrisholmes02

kds said:


> @Chrisholmes02 What are you growing in your garden? When do you cover it?


My wife does more of the growing. I just built them. I believe she has some cilantro, tomatoes, dill, peppers, squash, strawberries and cantaloupe. Usually it's covered the majority of the time with netting to keep the squirrels and birds out.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Before and after pictures of landscape project this weekend.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Chrisholmes02 said:


> Hauled in 2 yards of decomposed granite to my garden area. Need to rent a plate compactor tomorrow, pack it down and put down the remaining 2 yards.


That looks good man!


----------



## Ware

Trimmed some shrubs - cut a cable to one of my landscape lights. :|


----------



## Chrisholmes02

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Chrisholmes02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hauled in 2 yards of decomposed granite to my garden area. Need to rent a plate compactor tomorrow, pack it down and put down the remaining 2 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good man!
Click to expand...

Thank you, sir! It was a ton of work but worth it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I started this more than a month ago. Im finally closer to finishing this up.

3/4 finished ⬇⬇⬇



Starting spot⬇⬇⬇



Sometime this season I'm going to the nursery to get liriope to boarder this bed.


----------



## Crabbychas

Put in a nice Liriope border along the south side of my yard. Now I gotta train the dogs not to walk in it.


----------



## datcope

Dug up a very expensive Big Tooth Maple that didn't survive the intense 2018 summer heat. The good news is that the 200 gallon Shumard Oak that lost all of it's leaves during the same heat wave is coming back!

Finally, just learned tonite that we have Oak Wilt in our neighborhood. Surprisingly, people seem to be somewhat oblivious to what this means to our neighborhood. I plan to start changing that tomorrow!


----------



## Paul M

I ordered two Sikes Dwarf Hydrangeas for my front planter renovation project this weekend.


----------



## RayTL

This was my weekend project. We are planting some Jasmine to grow on it.





Lots of changes coming to the homestead over the next few weeks to purdy up the back yard. :thumbup:


----------



## Visitor

RayTL said:


> This was my weekend project. We are planting some Jasmine to grow on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of changes coming to the homestead over the next few weeks to purdy up the back yard. :thumbup:


Looks really nice! Almost a shame the jasmine will hide it.


----------



## RayTL

Thanks @Visitor !


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Planted 3 david Austin bare root roses


----------



## CenlaLowell

After all that hard rain left my roses bushes hanging.



I had to brace them up against an iron rod



There three roses bushes I had to tackle like this.


----------



## pennstater2005

CenlaLowell said:


> After all that hard rain left my roses bushes hanging.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to brace them up against an iron rod
> 
> 
> 
> There three roses bushes I had to tackle like this.


That looks like it almost snapped in half. It was only hanging over?


----------



## gijoe4500

datcope said:


> Finally, just learned tonite that we have Oak Wilt in our neighborhood. Surprisingly, people seem to be somewhat oblivious to what this means to our neighborhood. I plan to start changing that tomorrow!


It is ridiculous how few people know anything about oak wilk. I have seen a lot of people out pruning their oak trees in our neighborhood while they are doing their spring yard clean up! No one wants to wait until late june/early july when its hot as hell, and no one even thought about it back in December when it was safe to do it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

pennstater2005 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all that hard rain left my roses bushes hanging.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to brace them up against an iron rod
> 
> 
> 
> There three roses bushes I had to tackle like this.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it almost snapped in half. It was only hanging over?
Click to expand...

I know, that's what I initially thought. After looking at it the only thing I noticed is that it was bent over. What's really crazy is when I fixed it I was surprised it didn't snap in half. It's all good now I will brace it for a couple of years until the branches get stronger.


----------



## touchofgrass

JDgreen18 said:


> I built a raised flower bed to seperate my grass from driveway.


Did you do a how to type journal on the building of his thing? It's beautiful and I would love if @Mightyquinn would let me out on on the precious lawn in the backyard, back up by the fence or something.


----------



## bigmks

pennstater2005 said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got some on my burning bushes recently. Do you wet the plants first then sprinkle the dust on?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. It supposedly increases risk of plant leaf damage. That being said I was halfway through watering it when I applied. They had to die... Roses still look fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm gonna give it a try on some of my perennials this year. They're eating stuff up especially my purple sand cherries.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to get ahead of them this year. I will be putting my Bifen/Dominion out today on my lawn. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## krusej23

Freshened up the mulch and burned the grass out of the border cracks


----------



## krusej23

Got the back of my shed setup with some pavers for my dump trailer and peat moss piles.


----------



## RayTL

Can barely keep my eyes open. Tons of work today!



I built the rock wall with bluestone cap last summer to cover up an old cinder block wall. It has taken us a while to figure out what we wanted to do with this area and now, it begins!



... why did I also order sand ...



I don't have a Gorilla Cart, but this little cart and drop cloth technique worked well.







I'm happy with how everything turned out. And much better than miles of asphalt driveway! Looking forward to testing out the fire pit with a nice bourbon and cigar.

Cheers, 
Ray


----------



## tnlynch81

You did a great job with this! Very creative.



RayTL said:


> Can barely keep my eyes open. Tons of work today!
> 
> 
> 
> I built the rock wall with bluestone cap last summer to cover up an old cinder block wall. It has taken us a while to figure out what we wanted to do with this area and now, it begins!
> 
> 
> 
> ... why did I also order sand ...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a Gorilla Cart, but this little cart and drop cloth technique worked well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how everything turned out. And much better than miles of asphalt driveway! Looking forward to testing out the fire pit with a nice bourbon and cigar.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ray


----------



## kds

Dug up some roots and pieces of an ugly shrub that I thought was removed over the winter...


----------



## Visitor

Replaced a frivolous sprinkler head with a six dripper manifold to water potted plants. Should even out my rate and reduce the over watering in the area.


----------



## T0R0

Finally refreshed our tree ring and garden bed with some new metal edging! This was a long over due project. Still struggling with poa in the yard but it's starting to die back from the higher temperatures lately.


----------



## Tmank87

Nice! Where did you get the metal edging?


----------



## rob13psu

Made a new trenched edge to extend the beds about two feet. Removed the old brick edging.

Before



After


----------



## Visitor

rob13psu said:


> Made a new trenched edge to extend the beds about two feet. Removed the old brick edging.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After


Looks nice and clean 👍

How come the before and after pics are completely diff angles? 😉


----------



## rob13psu

Visitor said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new trenched edge to extend the beds about two feet. Removed the old brick edging.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice and clean 👍
> 
> How come the before and after pics are completely diff angles? 😉
Click to expand...

Ha! You busted me. I broke my edger one spot near the cement and it's not straight. I'm going to fix that this weekend.


----------



## JDgreen18

touchofgrass said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I built a raised flower bed to seperate my grass from driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do a how to type journal on the building of his thing? It's beautiful and I would love if @Mightyquinn would let me out on on the precious lawn in the backyard, back up by the fence or something.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words, unfortunately I did not. I know I used 2×12s for the sides and 2×6s for the top plate. The corners are attached to 4×4s. In the middle I put a few center braces to keep it all tight. I also put 2×4s in the middle on the sides where the 2x12s sit on top of each other, this way I could screw the into it to keep them from warping and separating. I filled it with topsoil and organic material. Hope this helps


----------



## RDZed

Dreary weekend here in the Mid Atlantic but was able to sneak in a couple front door urn plantings...


----------



## krusej23

My son and I picked some dandelions in the yard and gave them to my wife, his mom for mother's day. Killed 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## pennstater2005

krusej23 said:


> My son and I picked some dandelions in the yard and gave them to my wife, his mom for mother's day. Killed 2 birds with one stone.


Win-win!! And I bet your wife loved them :thumbup:


----------



## bencrabtree27

Finally finished my front yard install. Of course a few blocks short on the wall but I can add that later. Now I need to finally take up that horrible walkway and pour concrete. Still deciding whether to go stamped or just broom finished with a nice edge band. Any ideas?

Before:





After:


----------



## kds

That looks great, @bencrabtree27! Are you going to keep the bed edges natural/bare or do you have other plans for that?


----------



## bencrabtree27

@kds that is a great question, with two points that I will discuss. I love the look of stone edging (Indiana is limestone country and I can get it cheap and cut with the curves), but it's mulch, and a growing landscape. The river rock is held in by dug in metal edging and whatever plants go in there that bed is there to stay. The hydrangeas will grow in time. And the weeping Alaskan will grow in time. I still want to add some perennials around the Cedar but in time those will have to be split, dug up, and moved outward. The hydrangeas (incrediballs)should be good where they are, and fill the space in. the flowers on those new things are, no pun intended, incredible, when the flower. I think the contrasting color and texture of the limestone would look great. But in 5 years I don't wanna have to dig it up and re cut the curves (OCD can't handle that). My second point. And some might disagree, but there is no "mow edge." I love the crisp line o an edge. Even if it's a "mow over" edge type. That being said for now I plan to keep it bare. When everything matures I definitely want to do something. But for now I'm going to keep it bare. Something about that nice crisp mulch grass line I like. Not to mention I still have to wood chip the back yard and I'm thinking about a whole front Reno this fall. Good grass but nimbleweed and multiple grass types takes away from it.

I spent nearly two years on my program with different plants and arrangements. Feel free to make this an open convo. I love discussion and advise! Thank you for your appreciated comments! Feel free to ask more


----------



## kds

@bencrabtree27 I didn't even think about the size of a new flowerbed vs. a mature flowerbed, you make a very good point. I'm hopefully going to start planting my flowerbeds this year and I'm stuck between a bare dug edge, a metal edge, or a stamped/colored curb edge. I have a curbing guy coming by in 20 mins for a quote, because curiosity killed the cat.

The plan drawn up by a landscape architect calls for Iowa buff limestone to be used as the edge. That would look great, would provide a lot of contrast and I like that it's sourced locally... but hoo boy is it going to be expensive and labor-intensive, so the shape that it's going to be built in is going to have to be the shape it stays in, growing flowerbed be damned.


----------



## bencrabtree27

kds said:


> @bencrabtree27 I didn't even think about the size of a new flowerbed vs. a mature flowerbed, you make a very good point. I'm hopefully going to start planting my flowerbeds this year and I'm stuck between a bare dug edge, a metal edge, or a stamped/colored curb edge. I have a curbing guy coming by in 20 mins for a quote, because curiosity killed the cat.
> 
> The plan drawn up by a landscape architect calls for Iowa buff limestone to be used as the edge. That would look great, would provide a lot of contrast and I like that it's sourced locally... but hoo boy is it going to be expensive and labor-intensive, so the shape that it's going to be built in is going to have to be the shape it stays in, growing flowerbed be [email protected][mention]bencrabtree27
> I love concrete edging. But like I said with maturity the bed will have to be moved. Unless you plan for that and it might look a little big until it fills in. Another reason I'm going to keep the bare edge is because I'd hate to put in edge in I like but the color won't contrast the house once we get new siding. I tried to plant plants knowing the relative new color of@bencrabtree27
> What did your guy quote you?


----------



## kds

@bencrabtree27 I could have sworn he gave me a quote of $12.50 per linear foot but I just got the detailed quote and it looks like he quoted me at $19/linear ft for 75 linear ft, total of $1510.50 with tax. That comes stamped, colored, sealed, and a 10-year warranty.

I think I'm still gravitating towards just renting a bed redefiner or buying the tool myself and going that route. I just want to keep maintenance like that to a minimum since I'm a little OCD as time allows about clean lines.


----------



## krusej23

I have a paver border in my front yard bed and it's nice but the grass growing between the cracks bothers me like crazy. I hired that bed to be done but did a smaller one in back by myself and used a natural border. I can't decide which I like better. The natural bed looks really nice when the grass on the edge is growing nicely so I trim it tight to the edge. If you wanted you could always do a natural edge to begin with and then add the expensive limestone layer when you have a mature bed @kds


----------



## bencrabtree27

krusej23 said:


> I have a paver border in my front yard bed and it's nice but the grass growing between the cracks bothers me like crazy. I hired that bed to be done but did a smaller one in back by myself and used a natural border. I can't decide which I like better. The natural bed looks really nice when the grass on the edge is growing nicely so I trim it tight to the edge. If you wanted you could always do a natural edge to begin with and then add the expensive limestone layer when you have a mature bed @kds
> [/[email protected][/mentio[mention]kds
> 
> I like this idea. If you want to keep paver edge looking great you could pull it up and add landscape fabric over the gravel or if you start all over a few inches below gravel... if you plan to use a gravel base. As for the gaps and curves you could duck tape the radius or use dirt and poly sand the joints. That will also keep grass / weeds down to a minimum. Another reason to wait until maturity is you might want to change your curves or bed area in the future.


----------



## krusej23

I haven't found a good way to keep the grass from growing between the cracks of the pavers. The only way I think to do it is to spray some glyphosate 365 control in-between the cracks. I'm just afraid to do that.


----------



## RDZed

New Mojave Hibiscus are looking amazing...


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Took a pic of this thistle.


----------



## kds

rob13psu said:


> Made a new trenched edge to extend the beds about two feet. Removed the old brick edging.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After


Did you do this with a power tool or just a shovel?


----------



## rob13psu

kds said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new trenched edge to extend the beds about two feet. Removed the old brick edging.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do this with a power tool or just a shovel?
Click to expand...

I used a shovel and one of those semi-circle bladed manual edgers. I underestimated how much work that would be!


----------



## iowa jim

That looks 10x better than before, i like a natural edge.


----------



## Durso81

Gave this little bed some color.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Put 6x6 pressure treated around my new palm tree


----------



## Mark102

Added a new bed around our large Maple in the front yard. Planted 4 full shade hostas. Grass never grew there anyways.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

admired this yarrow


----------



## Mr McTurf

No pictures yet, it's getting dark but I just came in from planting a Summer Crush Hydrangea (a new variety this year) and an Ann Magnolia to replace a Burning Bush that didn't survive the winter.


----------



## Durso81

Shopped some clearance items at Lowe's and got some roses for 50% off. Not sure why the drift popcorn rose bush was marked down looked good. The other 2 not in bad shape.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Trimmed a limb and hung my bat house!


----------



## ctrav

Finished the pain of pulling weeds...


----------



## pennstater2005

Freshened up the mulch..........







Put some river rock in a place where nothing would grow.



Hosta bed.....



Pachysandra from last year with new ones planted this year.....



And finally dappled willows all trimmed up. They were planted three years ago and have grown crazy fast! Nice screen screen between the driveways.


----------



## pennstater2005

The Anti-Rebel said:


> Took a pic of this thistle.


Beautiful picture!


----------



## ctrav

Just took some random shots...


----------



## kds

@ctrav That looks fantastic!


----------



## ctrav

kds said:


> @ctrav That looks fantastic!


Much appreciated Sir...


----------



## JDgreen18

Planted my rasied planter box...


----------



## ctrav

JDgreen18 said:


> Planted my rasied planter box...


Looks awesome, nice work!


----------



## pennstater2005

Finished up more of the plastic edging yesterday and got all the pachysandra in on the hillside over the last few weeks. Also put down river rock at the bottom of that same area and around the house in various places to help with water runoff. So far it has made a difference. Need to split a few hostas sometime this week.

A few pics.....


----------



## Ecubed

ctrav said:


> Finished the pain of pulling weeds...


looks beautiful, very nice! What is that giant bush with the blue or purple flowers?


----------



## ctrav

Ecubed said:


> Vitex
> 
> looks beautiful, very nice! What is that giant bush with the blue or purple flowers?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Came home this morning to this


Last storm knocked some branches off and this one took it out


----------



## pennstater2005

CenlaLowell said:


> Came home this morning to this
> 
> 
> Last storm knocked some branches off and this one took it out


What type of tree or plant is that?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Crepe myrtle


----------



## CenlaLowell

pennstater2005 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came home this morning to this
> 
> 
> Last storm knocked some branches off and this one took it out
> 
> 
> 
> What type of tree or plant is that?
Click to expand...

Crepe myrtle


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Started my edging project this weekend. I really like how it came out and should help keep mulch out of the yard and give a crisp edge along the grass once it fills back in.

Before



After


----------



## ctrav

OnyxsLawn said:


> Started my edging project this weekend. I really like how it came out and should help keep mulch out of the yard and give a crisp edge along the grass once it fills back in.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After


Very nicely done...


----------



## pennstater2005

Finally made the walking path. Excuse to buy a new tamper!


----------



## kds

Ecks from Tex said:


> I've been working on a to-scale 3D model of my property and landscaping using the program SketchUp. I've done this at every house I have lived for more than a year or two - along with 2D models for plumbing (irrigation) and electrical.
> 
> These are still a big work-in-progress. So far I only have the trees in place and to scale (also matching the species, i.e., redbud trees, crepe myrtle, oak, pine, boxwood, etc.) and the house frame built to scale. The finished product will be detailed down to the gutters, doors, and windows on the house. I will even have a water-drainage diagram/layer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it so much easier to map out large-scale landscaping projects and give my wife a chance for input. It is really helpful for her to visualize the ultimate goal with a particular project. I find having detailed, to-scale maps and models of your property and landscaping is invaluable when trying to estimate materials and plan ahead.


How is this project going? I think I'm going to try to put things into Sketchup... how hard was it for you at first? What's the learning curve like?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

kds said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on a to-scale 3D model of my property and landscaping using the program SketchUp. I've done this at every house I have lived for more than a year or two - along with 2D models for plumbing (irrigation) and electrical.
> 
> These are still a big work-in-progress. So far I only have the trees in place and to scale (also matching the species, i.e., redbud trees, crepe myrtle, oak, pine, boxwood, etc.) and the house frame built to scale. The finished product will be detailed down to the gutters, doors, and windows on the house. I will even have a water-drainage diagram/layer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it so much easier to map out large-scale landscaping projects and give my wife a chance for input. It is really helpful for her to visualize the ultimate goal with a particular project. I find having detailed, to-scale maps and models of your property and landscaping is invaluable when trying to estimate materials and plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> How is this project going? I think I'm going to try to put things into Sketchup... how hard was it for you at first? What's the learning curve like?
Click to expand...

I got about as far as I could go on the free trial of Sketchup Pro. I've used Sketchup a lot on woodworking and design projects and have learned over time that it is a lot easier to complete projects on Sketchup Pro. The free version of Sketchup used to be a program where you could save and work locally on your computer; now it is an web application and not as good. I think they realized they were putting too good of a product out for free. The pro version costs like $700. So what I have typically done is downloaded a free trial of the pro version any time I need to do a project. I can usually get away with it once a year. For example, I mapped out my irrigation system renovation last year as well - see my post here - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9076.

Like anything worth doing, it takes some time, but Sketchup is by far the easiest to learn and the most versatile platform for designing. There are hundreds of youtube videos where people show you advanced techniques. I learned a lot through designing woodworking projects. My initial edification was through a very popular YouTuber in woodworking named Jay Bates. I highly recommend the program if you are needing to do your own designs or mock ups. One of these days when I have the extra money I will just buy the program.


----------



## kds

@Ecks from Tex I can get a student discount for Sketchup Pro for $55/year. I just wanted something simple where I can map out the dimensions of my property in 2D. Would be cool if I did an accurate 3D model but that sounds like a lot of time spent!


----------



## krusej23

Looks really good @OnyxsLawn.


----------



## krusej23

Just put in a new bed around an evergreen tree and the shed. I'll eventually be moving the black compost bin to behind the shed using pallets. I have some calibrachoas for ground cover, hosta, lillies, an asiatic lilly at the corner of the shed that you can't see because the rabbits took it down, shasta daisy, and a snapdragon. I'm going to change the flow of the edge later to be a little more smooth with the curves.


----------



## ctrav

krusej23 said:


> Just put in a new bed around an evergreen tree and the shed. I'll eventually be moving the black compost bin to behind the shed using pallets. I have some calibrachoas for ground cover, hosta, lillies, an asiatic lilly at the corner of the shed that you can't see because the rabbits took it down, shasta daisy, and a snapdragon. I'm going to change the flow of the edge later to be a little more smooth with the curves.


Nice job...


----------



## SWB

I'd rather be beat with a stick than trim these hollies. Twice a year job.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy

SWB said:


> I'd rather be beat with a stick than trim these hollies. Twice a year job.


 :lol: I just trimmed up some bushes along the front of my home today. I forget the bush type, but every other one of these bushes has thorns on it's branches. It works well to keep the deer from chewing on them, BUT while trimming them, every time a thorn hits my skin I wonder if it was worth using them. Still, they have lasted 20 years so far so a few little thorn sticks are just part of life. However, your hollies would be a major trim job I must say.

They look awesome and the pool too. You must have perfected your pool chemical recipe :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

@SWB 
What do you live at a resort?!


----------



## SWB

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be beat with a stick than trim these hollies. Twice a year job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I just trimmed up some bushes along the front of my home today. I forget the bush type, but every other one of these bushes has thorns on it's branches. It works well to keep the deer from chewing on them, BUT while trimming them, every time a thorn hits my skin I wonder if it was worth using them. Still, they have lasted 20 years so far so a few little thorn sticks are just part of life. However, your hollies would be a major trim job I must say.
> 
> They look awesome and the pool too. You must have perfected your pool chemical recipe :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Your landscaping looks awesome....you're keeping those shrubs the right size and not letting them get too big. I had hollies all around the house when we moved in 12 years ago. I had my neighbor bring over his tractor & yank them out as they had gotten too big.
I'll pass the pool water compliment along to my wife as she is the only one that touches the pool.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy

pennstater2005 said:


> @SWB
> What do you live at a resort?!


  My thought too!


----------



## SWB

pennstater2005 said:


> @SWB
> What do you live at a resort?!


Ha! We live on a hill out in the country surrounded by farmland. We love it here though.


----------



## SWB

OnyxsLawn said:


> Started my edging project this weekend. I really like how it came out and should help keep mulch out of the yard and give a crisp edge along the grass once it fills back in.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After


This is just nice!


----------



## OnyxsLawn

@SWB @krusej23 Thanks! hopefully I can find some more time this year to finish up the rest of my front beds. Making a good circle for around my crabapple will be a challenge.


----------



## ericgautier

Anyone good with identifying trees/shrubs/plants/bushes? I really like this landscaping...



Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex1389

Anyone know what these things are in my mulch beds?


----------



## pahnl

Birds Nest Fungus by the looks of it. Harmless, little weird looking is all

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nidulariaceae


----------



## Alex1389

pahnl said:


> Birds Nest Fungus by the looks of it. Harmless, little weird looking is all
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nidulariaceae


Thanks!


----------



## jakemauldin

Admired the pink roses in all their perfection!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

ericgautier said:


> Anyone good with identifying trees/shrubs/plants/bushes? I really like this landscaping...
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I see quite a few blue spruce, golden mop cypress, echinacea, and lambs ear. That bright red bush looks like it could be an encore azaelia. The rest is hard to pick out.


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone good with identifying trees/shrubs/plants/bushes? I really like this landscaping...
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I see quite a few blue spruce, golden mop cypress, echinacea, and lambs ear. That bright red bush looks like it could be an encore azaelia. The rest is hard to pick out.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Going to start landscaping the backyard next year. Need low maintenance plants. :lol:


----------



## OnyxsLawn

jakemauldin said:


> Admired the pink roses in all their perfection!


What kind of rose is it? I've got a Chrysler Imperial thats similar but more orange.


----------



## jakemauldin

OnyxsLawn said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admired the pink roses in all their perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of rose is it? I've got a Chrysler Imperial thats similar but more orange.
Click to expand...

We picked it up from Lowe's and it has done rather well!


----------



## W8INLINE

Removed about 8000 sq ft of grass to create a U shapped mulch bed around my back yard.


----------



## Steverino

Fence project almost wrapped up...
Now I have to worry about getting up all the rocks out of the grass. 
The discolored bermuda grass is from a pile of tree limbs and debris... will rye soon. That is an awesome raspberry bush off to the right...lots of berries this year.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Cleaned up the beds today and also added some new plants. 
Lowes had a big clearance rack that had 75% off clearance price.
Roses were a $1 and under plus add some additional perennials.
Our Azelas are not doing well. May replace them. 
The japanese maple is kind of light orange. Hope it survives too.


----------



## pennstater2005

It's the time of year to get great deals on landscape plants. I hit Lowe's at the right time for 75% off. They actually had a nice selection so I'll probably go back tomorrow. Spent $3 for each hosta and $5 for the rose bush.


----------



## jabopy

Took most of the dead wood out of the 30year old conifer at the front. SWMBO wants to keep the tree so I've tried to make it more !! well clean :shock: 
. I also planterd a Paddys pride ivy at the bottom to cover the trunk.


----------



## ctrav

jasonbraswell said:


> Cleaned up the beds today and also added some new plants.
> Lowes had a big clearance rack that had 75% off clearance price.
> Roses were a $1 and under plus add some additional perennials.
> Our Azelas are not doing well. May replace them.
> The japanese maple is kind of light orange. Hope it survives too.


Looks good!


----------



## pennstater2005

Bought the rest of the hostas left at Lowe's as well as 6 more rose bushes. Roses are knockouts and double knockouts. Lots of planting to do tomorrow.


----------



## Mr McTurf

Recently joined together two landscape beds to make more room for some plants.

Planted some Martagon Lilies and a Dakota Pinnacle Birch tree, then mulched with red cedar today.


----------



## pennstater2005

Finished the fall plantings. Unless I find some other steals!


----------



## Socks

Moved 5 tons of river rocks and 100lbs of mulch... still need to find a specimen plant or maybe a dwarf Japanese maple for the mound near the driveway. Planning on peppering in a few more boulders ad leaving the fronts of the beds open for annuals during the spring/summer/fall.


----------



## pennstater2005

Looks great @Socks!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Watering all the new plants this morning before work was fun in low 40° temps and shorts (my idiocy there). I did have hot coffee though :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Couldn't help myself and stopped at Lowe's again today. Bought the rest of there Japanese Spurge (pachysandra) and one more Double Knock Out Rose. Got it all planted tonight.


----------



## RDZed

@Socks Oh man a "Crimson Queen" or "Lemon Lime" Lace Leaf Japanese maple would look sooo good in that drive/sidewalk corner.


----------



## zcabe

Gave the Envirocolor Straw Dye a try on my Pine Needles. At first glance I'm impressed at the coverage and look. We will see how long it lasts.


----------



## kds

pennstater2005 said:


> Couldn't help myself and stopped at Lowe's again today. Bought the rest of there Japanese Spurge (pachysandra) and one more Double Knock Out Rose. Got it all planted tonight.


I think I'm going to use pachysandra for my ground cover :thumbup:


----------

